# Hey guys...AND girls show some of your best hunting trophys



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see some of you harvests or kills. 

Here is my 04 first archery buck. Took me 4 years to get em just couldnt do it with a recurve.

oh yeah if you have the story to go with it post it too


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

The body on that deer is big! Looks like a Allegheny or Greene Co. buck to me . Nice buck ! :thumbs_up


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

All i have are prints


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

It is a big body deer. I shot him october 30th right near the border of allegany county, but it was in westmorland


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

These were all bowkills on public land in W V.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/AJ008/Dube-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/AJ008/Dube-2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/AJ008/Dube-1.jpg
That was a great year! Almost tagged out :shade: 
That deer was a beast! Must have almost weighed 300 live  
Those goats were probably the funnest hunt i've been on! They gave my dad and I an either sex tag then for like 10 bucks we could go buy a doe tag. So we sneak with in 80 yards of that buck and doe and other doe so I dropped that buck like a ton of bricks and the two does run about 10 yards and stop, that was a mistake! Boom! Filled my first two speed goat tags with in a minute of each other in a 40-50 mph wind :shade:


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is my 8 point killed in bedford county in 2003 on left. 7 point on the right was killed by my cousin in somerset county. They were killed a day apart on the last week of archery. 8 point had a 18" spread and the 7 point had a 16 1/2" spread.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

This is a picture of the 9 point i shot last year with my Legacy . It was killed in Greene Co . on the last week in archery season .


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice bucks KICKEN. Where in sw pa are you from. Lookin for a hunten buddy.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

lol Connellsville


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I was hunting private land in Garrette County Maryland. We were scouting the day before the season opened, and ran off two trespassers. I chose my spot, which was in a hardwood forest at an old logging road intersection, where three deer trails converged before going into some thick pines. I set my climber on the tree the night before the hunt, and left it at the bottom of the tree so I wouldn't have to carry it in the next day. At 4:00am on opening day we woke up to 30mph winds, and 15 degree cold. I got dressed, got my gear, and headed up the hill to my stand, which was exactly as I left it. I climbed up about 25 feet, and with the way that big old hickory tree was rocking I felt almost like I was in a bass boat. The sun came up, and sure enough, those same two trespassers came on the land, and I spotted them about 200 yard away. I flagged them with my orange hat, and pointed down the hill. They ignored me, and proceeded to set up under a big hemlock tree, and were not dressed for the extreme cold, and wind. I let them alone because I wasn't going to ruin my hunt by trying to remove them, which turned out the be the right move. A few hours went by, and the wind was still blowing, and these two just couldn't take it anymore, so they packed up,and headed down the hill. A few seconds after they were out of sight I heard a deer running. He was a good 250 yards out, and coming from the direction the two had gone down the hill in. I saw what looked like a nice rack, and I watched as he hit the far right trail that led right up to my stand, and he turned on it, and headed right at me on a trail that led under my stand to the pines behind me. I stood up, got my 30-30 on him, and waited for him to hit the clearing at the logging road intersection 25 yards in front of me. When he got there he slowed, and looked behind him, and I fired, hitting him in the right shoulder. He bolted again, running right under me, and went into those pines. I watched as he stopped, and started licking his wound. I cycled my lever action, and got ready for another shot, but when I looked up again, he was gone. I climbed down, and walked to where I say him last, and there were tracks everywhere, from who knows how many deer that had been throught the snow there that night, and I didn't see any blood. I started spiraling out looking for any sign of my wounded buck, and saw nothing. I realized at a certain point that I had lost my bearing on exactly where the deer was last, so I started over by going back to the stand, and walking to where I saw the deer last... again. I started circling out again, and found the buck, in the pines, dead on the ground not 20 feet from where he was licking his shoulder. I suppose I was just so pumped up that I missed him the first time. Trying to understand how that could happen in the excitement of the moment of looking for my first deer? Well... :embarasse 

Here's the rack from that first deer I ever shot, in my fourth hunting season.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you know where greensburg? I live around in there.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*heres 2*

Here are 2 the first one i killed when i was 12 and the second when i was 11. a 14 point and a 9 point.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

dynatec15 said:


> Do you know where greensburg? I live around in there.


Yeah ,just went there 2 days ago . Went to gander mnt . to get some bow stuff. Then i went to Dicks sporting at the mall . I take the back way there (982). I hate going through Youngwood.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess I should get a display Plaque for those antlers... huh?


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> I guess I should get a display Plaque for those antlers... huh?


There is a nice sport shop in Lavale ( bass n box i think ) . Iseen some nice ones there .


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

SHOOTIN IN NC those are some preaty bucks you got. Congrats to you! :thumbs_up


----------



## IdahoGobbler (Apr 22, 2005)

2004 buck

Buck Picture (Small).jpg


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Thanks*



dynatec15 said:


> SHOOTIN IN NC those are some preaty bucks you got. Congrats to you! :thumbs_up


Thanks Dynatec you 2


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

Here's my best not real big but it was my 2nd


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

legacyMan22 said:


> Here's my best not real big but it was my 2nd


TERRIFFIC!:thumbs_up 
I wasn't even hunting at your age in that pic.


----------



## rufusshooter (Jul 6, 2005)

my best and only was a spike.


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

*elk???*

anyone got any good elk pictures or is it just whitetail?


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

2003 buck


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

here are my 2005 kills


----------



## 87Missouri (May 23, 2005)

Awesome pictures guys, I'm kind of put to shame but this was my first deer with a bow and an awesome trophy to me. To date, this is my only one with a bow and only buck...hopefully I'm gonna build upon that this weekend :wink:


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

Well that first pic is now wrong this is my biggest buck yet all though it is with a gun so my other pic is still the biggest with the bow


----------

